# ISO: Moore's 14' Trowel and questions on a 6' feather edge.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

So I was looking for a new 6' Feather Edge for floating a nasty wall and stumbled upon a 12' feather edge, http://www.krafttool.com/catalog.aspx?cat=91&subcat=100&prod=2908
But can't seem to find the 14' Trowel that Moore uses. Maybe I'll e-mail the company...


On a serious note, is a feather edge stiff, or flexible?
Also, what do you use a slicker for?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont know how often you plan on using it, but a length of "hat track" would be a lot cheaper. Have done that before on poorly framed hallways! :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've seen a feather edge up close, but never a slicker. Feather edge is stiff, and I would imagine the slicker is too, due to the wedge shape. If I'm not mistaken, the feather edge removes the excess material, and the slicker lays it down.....although in reality they're both just straight edges.

That 4 ft. trowel that I made is pretty great, and comparable in price. Buy a concrete fresno, and a couple of small edging tools that have nice handles on them. Take the handles off the edging tools and JB-Weld them onto the fresno. I leave the threaded head on the fresno......in case I ever need to float a driveway:laughing:

If I need to float something 12', I'm tearing the sheetrock off and rebuilding it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A piece of scrap rock .. Use the bevel. :wheelchair:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I lucked up ..case opening ...so I laminated . Saved me much time ,and material...But that's not always the case ..I know..I told the g/c to strap these walls [concrete/plaster] but he didn't ..


----------

